
Some love for C - keyboardoffhead
http://imgur.com/rFvBsWC
======
keyboardoffhead
Was working on a project in language Y when it started to frustrate me so I
decided to switch to C.

One of the things I love about it is the way structs work; I thought I'd share
that ! ^^ I haven't written any code in quite some time and this was done by
glancing at man pages so it might have mistakes or some general uglies :) Also
my first time posting so if the url was wrong try
[http://imgur.com/rFvBsWC](http://imgur.com/rFvBsWC)

